# Frigidaire Freezer FFU20FC4AW2



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

how are you going to recharge the unit? do you have the correct refrigerant? do you have a charging manifold? do you have an access valve? do you know how much to recharge with? do you even know if it needs to be recharged? will be glad to help if you can answer these questions.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> how are you going to recharge the unit? do you have the correct refrigerant? do you have a charging manifold? do you have an access valve? do you know how much to recharge with? do you even know if it needs to be recharged? will be glad to help if you can answer these questions.


Have everything necessary to recharge the unit. Have all necessary freon, piercing valves, guages etc.... I am not 100 percent sure that the freon is low but the compressor runs and it is not cooling at all so I was thinking it could only be either the compressor or the freon level. Is there something else that could be causing it not to cool other than what I have mentioned? Oh and my brother is a mechanic and he has a refrigerant machine that can be connected once we install the piercing valves and he knows how to operate it and that was my reason for asking about the freon lines. If you know of something else that may cause this issue that is an easier step to take then I am all ears and thank yo very much for your rapid response. I don't remember if I mentioned it but the freezer is 9 years old also.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ok here you go, the line you want to tap into is the one on the left side all by itself, that is the process tube. that is the only tube you really need to identify, but the tubing on the right side, the top 1 is the suction tube, the lower 1 is the discharge tube and the 2 at the bottom are the oil coolers


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> ok here you go, the line you want to tap into is the one on the left side all by itself, that is the process tube. that is the only tube you really need to identify, but the tubing on the right side, the top 1 is the suction tube, the lower 1 is the discharge tube and the 2 at the bottom are the oil coolers



Ok so I don't quite understand what you are saying. When the gauges are connected you will need a high pressure side and a low pressure side and how could I accomplish that just by tapping into one line. I understand what discharge and suction are but won't I need to be tied into the low pressure line and the high pressure line in order to get the correct readings (and how do they relate to the discharge and suction lines), to fill the compressor properly or is it done differently with a refrigerator compressor. I also wanted to know if you think what I said is correct about the compressor being bad or the freon being low. Thanks once again for your help with this matter and all I can do is hope and pray that it is just the freon.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you are just going to recharge the system all you need to do is tap the low side, which is accomplished by putting your valve on the process tube that is what it is for. If you still want to tap the high side put it on the discharge tube on he right side of compressor. to answer your other question, yeah I'd guess you are low on refrigerant, put the tap on and you'll know for sure.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

I just want you to know how much I appreciate your help. I googled th internet for days looking for a schematic to tell me which lines I needed to tap into and had no luck whatsoever, and then you have these fly by night guys that want to charge you 20 to 30 dollars or more just to give you an answer that you do not know whether or not it is actually going to help you in your particular situation. I am ever so grateful for you sharing your wealth of knowledge with me and at the price you charged me how could I possibly complain. LOL Thanks once more for your help and have a great day tomorrow. I do have just one last question for you. I was just curious as to approximately how much freon a unit like this will hold and being that you are only connecting to the fill tube how do you know when you have enough in the system. My brother most likely knows about these things but I was curious myself and am always craving knowledge that benefits me at any given time. Take care and God's speed be with you and your family.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

thanks to you for your gracious response. Normally a system like yours will hold only about 3 oz. the only problem I have with this is that if you have a refrigerant leak and your system is low enough to go into a vacuum when it was running then air will have gotten into your system. Without pulling a proper vacuum AND repairing the leak you are just putting off the inevitable, either replacing the freezer or having a serviceman repair it right. This fix may buy you some time until you can decide. Good luck


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> thanks to you for your gracious response. Normally a system like yours will hold only about 3 oz. the only problem I have with this is that if you have a refrigerant leak and your system is low enough to go into a vacuum when it was running then air will have gotten into your system. Without pulling a proper vacuum AND repairing the leak you are just putting off the inevitable, either replacing the freezer or having a serviceman repair it right. This fix may buy you some time until you can decide. Good luck


As I said my brother is a mechanic and he has a special machine that can vacuum the system down prior to recharging, but first we will charge it to get just enough freon in the system so that he can use his snifer to detect the leak first, and of course once we find the leak he will vacuum out all the freon and we will silver solder the leak and then I pray that all will be well and we will get her up and running. I just thought you might have wanted to know the steps I had planned on taking. I am just one of those people who try to do something at 100 percent if at all possible and that is my main reason for coming on here and trying to resolve a few of the steps along the way. Let me know how you think the procedure we are going to follow sounds to you. If there is something I am leaving out please feel free to tell me because like I said I am always willing to obtain more knowledge concerning anything that might benefit me in the future unlike some people who already know it all. LOL Have a wonderful day tomorrow and once more my at is off to your for your kindness and even more so your prompt responses. 

Update: I also thought about having a serviceman repair the freezer as well but was more concerned about the compressor being bad and if that is the case then I had just planned on trashing it and buying a new one, and I think by recharging the system and repairing any leaks it has I will at least then know if it does not work that the compressor has sold the farm so to speak. I am on a shoestring budget as with many people the way the economy is today so I am just going through the motions of the least expensive route hoping it might payoff.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

Hardwareman, I just wanted to let you know that my brother and I did manage to find the leak in the freon lines. It has 2 high pressure lines that form a coil at the end and that I believe are used to evaporate the condensation from the freezer since it is a self defrost freezer and it has no drain pan. The freon lines go into a plastic container where as I said the condensation drains to. We repaired everything and filled the system with freon but now have just one minor issue. My brother told me to ask you what the low pressure side should read when the unit is full. The freezer does seem to be cooling but there is one minor issue and that is the low pressure line is frosting over and I wanted to know if this is caused by the system not having enough freon or having to much freon. Wow it took a tremendous amount of heat to remove the freon tubing and then to replace them as well. I certainly would appreciate it if you could help me out with these last minor details. I am truly happy that the freezer is working again as this will save me over 500 dollars for a new one. I will be waiting on your prompt response to this post and once again thanks for everything.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that frost on the lines in the pictures? Frost is an indication of low gas or blockage in the line.

How did you find the leak?

I used to work on appliances and worked on several fridges that were not cooling. Not a lot, but several. I never had to recharge one. It was usually a problem with the defrost system, timer, df stat, evaporator fans, etc.. In my case, it was always one of these things. 

Of course, leaks happen, but not as much as people think on a closed system.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I was thinking 90% of no cooling problems were not freon related.

I just read where that should be 95%.

P.s. Good luck with the new valve if it is a clamp on piercing valve. I want to say they are called shrader valves, not sure as it has been a long time.

I never wanted to open a sealed syastem like that.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

No that is not frost on in the picture that is white paint on the lines. The unit is not even turned on in the pictures I have displayed and the valve is correctly called a piercing valve because it is used to obtain entry into a sealed system without the hassle of installing shredder valves. The way we found the leak was we attempted to vacuum the unit down and it did not vacuum down good. We then added a very small amount of freon and my brother owns a sniffer that sounds an alarm when it detects a freon leak. We did not even get a chance to use the sniffer because when he started to slowly charge the system the freon came blowing out of a hole that was blown in one of the high pressure lines. There are 2 high pressure lines the form a coil and are inside of a plastic container and this is where the condensation from the freezer goes and the heat from the high pressure lines evaporates the water. The coil that was inside the plastic container corroded over the years making a weak spot in the high pressure line which resulted in the system blowing a hole through the weak portion of the freon line. I also found out that the freezer holds 7.5 ounces of freon but what I really needed to know was the reading you should get on the lowside when you are connected to the suction line. The freezer is running now and starting to cool but the low pressure line has frosted over badly, and that is why I was wanting to know what the reading is suppose to be on the low pressure or suction side of the compressor.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

How did you fix the leak? Solder in a new line? Pull a vacuum to remove ant contaminants that may have gotten in the system?

Not sure about that one, but some will show 2-5 lbs on the low side when properly charged.

Like I said, I never got into that part of repair.

Have the serial number? I'd like to research the plastic enclosure that houses the high pressure lines. New one on me, but I didn't realize how long it has been since I fooled with these things. Circuit boards is another area that I never came across. Timers, fans, defrost heaters, and such, I knew a little about.

Why the paint on a 9 year old appliance?

P.S. replace the freon with the same kind of freon?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ok, frosting suction lines means you have OVER charged the system. You need to let some of it out, of course this is where I warn you that you are supposed to reclaim it not just let it go into the atmosphere. let it out very slowly and small amounts at a time. as far as pressure goes it is not an exact thing, it can range from _2 to +5, it all depends on the temp of the coil . the best way is to just let the gas out until you have no frost.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

One reason I never got into recharging these was that I would have had to found a recovery system to reclaim the freon. Big fines if caught letting it escape into the atmosphere.



> coil that was inside the plastic container


I'm still a little perplexed with that. Does the container have a vent hole for the evaporation to disperse? If not, it seems it would just stay warm and moist causing the line to fail.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Questions:

No condensor coil on the bottom with a condensor fan? 

No plate on the compressor telling how much charge the unit takes?

Why the paint on the lines near the compressor?

Been previously worked on?

If you choose not to answer, that is okay, I will bow out.

I do think you have problems that are not going to permanently fixed by the procedure taken so far. I do wish you luck.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

boman47k said:


> Questions:
> 
> No condensor coil on the bottom with a condensor fan?
> 
> ...



Yes by all means do bow out because all I can see is negativity in your comments and are being of no help at all. I am not even going to take the time to answer all of this crap you have posted because if you knew anything about these things at all you would know that the system information concerning the units charge is not always on the compressor and second of all you have no idea what you are talking about when it comes to the paint on the lines. This is a commercial frost free frigidaire that I purchased in 2003 and it came new with the paint on the lines. I also has a condenser and fan but they are located inside the back of the freezer behind a panel. Oh and one last thing my brother is a mechanic and he owns his on freon recovery machine. I think it is just better for everyone that you please not make anymore of you negative comments at all. @hardwareman, yes I did read about the approximate level and the low side reading being exactly what you said they should be and I also read that during the recharge process the reading could be 11.9 and then once the freezer cools down as I believe you also mentioned it will change. Last of all I would like to take this time to say thank you very much one last time to hardwareman and the help you have offered me through this entire process. God's speed to you and your family and have a wonderful day tomorrow. 

@boman47k Just shows me exactly how little you actually know about these matters being that my freezer is currently running perfectly and just like it was new. The compressor is as quiet as a mouse and fyi there was no freon to reclaim and my brother has the proper equipment to accomplish every task we performed flawlessly. You really underestimate what people can do and their level of intelligence. Oh and I am just curious as to exactly who gets fined when a freon line busts and the freon goes into the air all on its own. I bet you have no idea. Please do yourself a favor and everyone that comes to this site a favor and try your best not to make any comments at all because your type of comments have a total value of zero. Have a wonderful life and take some time to study up on exactly how everything works with freezers and their cooling systems.

Almost forgot to mention that I never said the plastic container that the coiled high pressure line was inside of was enclosed. I should have described it more as a pvc drain cup instead and then possibly you might have known that it is actually part of the self defrosting mechanism of the system and it evaporates the condensation from the freezer as I have also mentioned previously.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

good for you, glad all is well.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure where I was being negative. I was only trying to get more info. The more info given the more help can be given. Example: Commercial unit. I have no experience with commercial units. If I had known that, I might have kept my mouth shut a little sooner. You could have explained a little more on the plastic cover over the line. I took it to be enclosed and was curious about it. Maybe it is something to do with commercial units, or something that came along since I worked on appliances, I have no idea. 

Diy'ers and what they can do? You have no idea. I am the same way, I usually can fix what needs to be fixed within reason. Respectfully, I also know that sometimes diy can be the expensive and unsafe way without fully researching what you are doing for the first time.

I do not claim to be an expert. I meant to make that clear. 

I also know that some of the condensors were in the back of the unit. Some even on the outside on the back.

Won't get into static pressure in the lines and such. And, I see there is no need to mention contaminating the lines wioth improper brazing/soldering. Or the reason to pull a vacuum even if there is no


> freon to recover


.

Do you think that piercing valve is meant to be permanent? No need to answer, maybe you calmped the line off and sealed it. That being said, I have seen the valves left on some. Some may last a long time.

I have never been blown out like that for trying to help, and I hate that I came across as mean.

There is nothing that has been posted that could not have been found with a few clicks of the mouse. 

As far as Me not knowing what I am talking about, feel free to go to an appliance forum and check anything I posted with an *appliance* tech. With all due respect, while not an expert, I am not totally ignorant on the subject.

The only advise I can give at this point is Mydol? Not sure about the name of that product as there are other areas I am no expert in also. :whistling2:

Glad you got it running, and I do hope it works for a long time.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

@bomank47, it is just the way you work things and the way you came across to me. I have also googled all over the internet for answers as well and a response such as, 
"there is nothing that has been posted that could not have been found with a few clicks of the mouse", what help could this possibly be for anyone. You are also degrading the person that is attempting to help me out by saying his responses could be found so easily, which I know for a fact is not true, at least it was not in my case, and all cases vary. You said you would bow out if I wanted you to, and I did ask you to bow out and then you come back making all kinds of statements again that for the most part I already have knowledge of. Obviously there is has been a big misunderstanding between you and I, so you really need to just let it go. Whenever you ask someone if they want you to bow out and they say yes then that means do not come back and make more comments. I was already being helped by hardwareman and I might say he did an excellent job as far as I am concerned, and I did not need any other advice at the moment and even stated so. You should not take things so personal and hopefully the next time you ask someone if they want you to bow out and they tell you to do so then you will cease to make any further comments. Oh and one last thing I apologize if I may have offended you in anything that I said but you reminded me of having a conversation with another individual and you just stepped in abruptly and started talking and would not stop even after being asked to do so. Have a wonderful life and enjoy the day.

@hardwareman, well the freezer is now cranking and running great but it looks like we will have to reopen the system to replace the drier because the low pressure line is still frosting over and I did read where it said that replacing the drier is a must. We have the freon correct in the system and it is indeed working very well but as I mentioned the low pressure line is still frosting over and my brother also stated it has to be the drier. I only have one more question for you. In the catalog for the drier they show just the drier but in fact there is either a very small tube coming out of the bottom of the drier and it runs along the length of the low pressure line up into the back of the freezer to the evaporator. I was just a bit curious as to exactly what it's purpose is and if it is actually a tube or a copper wire.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

My apologies. I just thought I might get to go "ouch!" when I have been slapped on an open forum.

I hope others can see it for what it is, a misunderstanding.

Have a good day. Boman out. :yes:

P.s. No disrespect intended to anyone in this thread.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

gottuhaveit said:


> We have the freon correct in the system and it is indeed working very well but as I mentioned the low pressure line is still frosting over and my brother also stated it has to be the drier. I only have one more question for you. In the catalog for the drier they show just the drier but in fact there is either a very small tube coming out of the bottom of the drier and it runs along the length of the low pressure line up into the back of the freezer to the evaporator. I was just a bit curious as to exactly what it's purpose is and if it is actually a tube or a copper wire.


You DO NOT have the freon correct or it would not be frosting, like I said before a frosting suction line means the system is overcharged. Changing the drier is a very good idea at this point since you introduced contaminants and moisture into the system. Change the drier only, that little tube coming off the drier is the capillary tube, the capillary tube is a metering device to feed freon into the evaporator coil, do not cut it do not pinch it do not mess with it in any way other than scoring it a little bit and breaking it off at the end of the drier, be very careful brazing it back into the drier.


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so maybe I could have possibly misunderstood something along the way. I believe you said the temp on the low side should be -2 to +5 degrees. The reading my brother is getting on his gauges is 0 degrees. He was thinking that since we were at this reading that the drier was causing the frost. Is he wrong in this assumption and if so are you then saying that there is still to much freon in the system with the readings I stated above. Oh and I apologize for not ticking on the thank you in each of your posts as I was so involved in getting the freezer going I guess I just overlooked it. I took care of it and went back and clicked on every thank I could as you have been like a God send to me and getting my freezer up and running again. You helped my brother and I save me from spending at least 500 dollars on a new freezer and for that I am very grateful. Hope all is well with you and I will talk with you again soon.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

On a capilliary type system you -always-have to install a new drier. insert the new end approx 1& 1/2" into new drier..the correct and professional procedure now that you've repaired the leak-hope you brazed- evacuate that charge,cause now who knows what's in there, using a charging station pull a vac, install the appropriate R amount..you should get a full frost pattern with no frost back. you can't go by temp readings on gauges, that's to calculate superheat...there's a lot more to this but that's the basics for your current situation..


----------



## gottuhaveit (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for your reply. Have a great day.


----------

